# G220 vs Skoda Octavia MK1 vRS (400BHP+)......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Well I seem to have been doing a lot of 'new' motor's of late so it's nice to turn the detailing attention to something that needs some more indepth TLC........

Steve had been in contact with me for a while and is well known on Briskoda for heavily modifying his Octavia vRS MK1, I will let Steve explain all about what the Octavia has had done to it but all I will say is that it's had more money spent in the engine bay than elsewhere, funnily enough this shows in the condition of the paintwork...........:lol:

I believe that the car has recently been re-mapped again and is running over 400BHP so although it may not look anything too crazy it certainly has some power to surprise...........:car:

Anyway, Steve is intending to hit some shows this year and track days in his Octavia but wanted it looking a little 'fresher', we agreed to meet up just down the road from Steve's home to complete the detail and this would just be an exterior detail but also with the help of my 'Detailing Buddy' - Jules.........

Jules and I arrived at the unit early on the Sunday morning and as we hadn't been there for a while it gave us some time to clear up and create some space, with the Radio on we were all set for Steve to arrive:










The Superb was tucked away in the corner after a sweep up outside:










Inside we were greated by Paul's new project, having raced in the Mighty Mini series for a few seasons a large accident saw the Mini not in a great state to repair, so onto a VW Golf MK2 GTI and into a different one make series is on the cards:










With the Golf moved to as best a position as possible Steve then arrived and the car looked as follows:
































































*The Detail Process*

Now as stated this was only to be an exterior detail and Steve had said he wasn't fussed about the wheels either.........

So as normal the car was washed with the Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts and on this occasion I forgot a picture............

Rinsing first:



















Snow foam then applied:



















While the foam dwelled, Jules and I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










These had to be the dirtiest door shuts we had done in a long time:




























I then rinsed off the car but wasn't really happy with how clean the wheels are, I wanted them to look fairly decent so decided to clean them, rinsing first:










Arches also rinsed:










Megs APC applied:










EZ Wheel Brush wet and then aggitated on each wheel:



















Detailer Brush used in smaller areas:










This was then rinsed:










Onto the washing next and it was clear that the EZ Wheel Brush has certainly left it's mark on me:










So into the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated over the rest of the car...........:thumb:

I then rinsed the car:










Megs Last Touch was then applied:










We then clayed the car using some Sonus Green Clay with Megs Last Touch used as lube were required:










Safe to say there was a little contamination:










I wanted to let Steve have a go for himself to see how effective claying was so he had a go on the Passenger Front wing:










The car hadn't been cleaned properly since it had been bought by Steve many years ago so there was a lot of tar, so out with the AS Tardis and this was applied to the lower panels:










This was then buffed off after it had dissolved the tar:










The car was then rinsed again:










Megs Last Touch was then applied all over the car:










Jules then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Steve then drove the car inside the unit and we then taped up the car using some 3M 3434 tape:



















I then marked up a section on the Passenger Front Door and inspected the defects ahead:










I then broke out the G220 and played with some combinations but ended up using the Megs Burgundy Cutting Pad with some Menz IP, followed by some Menz FF on a Megs Finishing Pad:



















Then onto the other half:




























Jules at this point was ready to crack on with the exhausts, so gloves on:










Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth:



















50/50:










Finished:










Jules then thought she deserved a cuppa:










I then continued around the rest of the car, Passenger Rear Door - Before:










After:










Passenger B-Pillars - Before:










After:










Passenger Rear Wing - Before:



















After:



















Bonnet - Before:










After:










Neither Jules or I were entirely happy with the wheels still so Jules paid some closer attention to them with some Megs APC and a Microfibre cloth:










I was busy working away on the roof at this point:



















With the Golf taking up valuble space I got Steve to turn the car around so I could finish the Driver's Side.........:buffer:

Driver's Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










Driver's Front Door - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Door - Before:










After:










Driver's Rear Wing - Before:










After:










Spoiler - Before:










After:










Jules then had to help out as a prop for me to work on the tailgate:










Tailgate - Before:



















After:



















The car was then rolled outside for a rinse to remove all the excess polish dust with a quick rinse:










Megs Last Touch was then applied:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Back inside I then went with my faithful Zaino combination starting with some Z-AIO via an applicator pad:










I then completed a Z6 wipedown:










This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










After another Z6 wipedown I completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:



















I then turned my attention to the glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










Out with the Wonder Bonnet for the inside of the windscreen:



















This was followed by an application of some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










Aerospace 303 protectant was applied to the exterior trim:










Finally Jules finsihed up with some Z-16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*

*Inside*



































































































































































*Outside:*
































































Always find it difficult to get that real 'wow' factor from lighter coloured cars but I have found that Z8 does really lift the glossy finish, Steve was happy and as always Jules and I had a bit of a laugh while completing the detail...........

Hoping that Steve will now start to spend a few quid on detailing items to keep the car looking in good shape...........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.............


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done, working at a Skoda dealership I know how hard it is to get those silver Oct MK1's shining, but this one looks as good as new! Especially the trims fade very quick and are very hard to get properly black, I think I'll have to try 303 after seeing this!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great mate, a proper sleeper that.

I love your write ups, so much detail and the right amount of info and pics to keep you reading without skimming through :thumb:


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

top work as always.

very nice car

alex


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Really nice as usual - nice to see the Superb still looking err Superb :0

Gotta love the Mk1 vRS - still miss mine, but as you say never easy to get a good shine on a light car,looks a heap better than before though


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good Si, nice work.

How did Jules rate the tea compared to mine..lol???


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spot on guys

That almost makes me want a silver car...almost:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great, love how you haven't used funny angles to hide the remaining defects too, honest work


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice! and 400bhp :doublesho

Think the exhaust looks brilliant after!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Simon. Like that. Also like the way the car has super power but not full of sill addons, just looks pretty standard.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice Baker :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Top job! I love your post!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing turnaround, zaino certainly worked its magic on the silver vrs.
Exhaust looks like new:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work and another fantastic write-up! Must be brilliant to have the unit to do the polishing in! :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

really good work m8 - but can we have more pics of jules.......lol

just kidding..... :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

remonrace said:


> Nicely done, working at a Skoda dealership I know how hard it is to get those silver Oct MK1's shining, but this one looks as good as new! Especially the trims fade very quick and are very hard to get properly black, I think I'll have to try 303 after seeing this!


I have to say that I do find the Zaino combination works very well and Z8 just adds that something a little extra, seems to work on most colours to be honest and 303 is pretty good both inside and out, also use it for the Engine Bay so a pretty versatile product.............:thumb:



Pandy said:


> Looks great mate, a proper sleeper that.
> 
> I love your write ups, so much detail and the right amount of info and pics to keep you reading without skimming through :thumb:


I know some people don't like all the pics but I just snap away as we go along and try to keep the process nice and simple............



Skodaw said:


> Really nice as usual - nice to see the Superb still looking err Superb :0
> 
> Gotta love the Mk1 vRS - still miss mine, but as you say never easy to get a good shine on a light car,looks a heap better than before though


Just clocked over 170k after a weekend trip to Edinburgh so all good and many thanks............:car:



Lummox said:


> Looking good Si, nice work.
> 
> How did Jules rate the tea compared to mine..lol???


She was making it so I guess she would say it was pretty good, me on the other hand, I prefer yours..................



Chris_VRS said:


> Spot on guys
> 
> That almost makes me want a silver car...almost:lol:


Cheers Chris, surely any car would be a idea at the moment...............:doublesho



maggi112 said:


> Looks great, love how you haven't used funny angles to hide the remaining defects too, honest work


Much appreciated, I just snap away as it is, sometime's you can get carried away with arty shots but the full shot's never lie I guess.............



David King said:


> Very nice! and 400bhp :doublesho
> 
> Think the exhaust looks brilliant after!


Yep 421 BHP I think it ran last month, Jules was well chuffed with her exhaust work, to be fair I think Steve was as well..............



Mirror Finish said:


> Nice work Simon. Like that. Also like the way the car has super power but not full of sill addons, just looks pretty standard.


I know what you mean mate, OK maybe the wheels aren't everyone's cup of tea as black is a marmite mod but there is little on the outside to tell it apart from a standard vRS and the towbar is the killer............



Big Bru said:


> Amazing turnaround, zaino certainly worked its magic on the silver vrs.
> Exhaust looks like new:thumb:


I think Zaino offers a great long lasting, depth range of products and would recommend them over and over again, Jules does have a knack with the exhausts............:wave:



sim L said:


> Great work and another fantastic write-up! Must be brilliant to have the unit to do the polishing in! :thumb:


Thanks Sim and the unit is very useful, even better when you have the kesy to the MK2 Golf.....................



Judas said:


> really good work m8 - but can we have more pics of jules.......lol
> 
> just kidding..... :thumb:


Of course mate, watch out for the next write up.............:thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Brilliant write up and excellent results


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Great result and a cracking write up as ever :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Great write up on a very nice car :thumb:

Shocked at the use of Halfords Rain Repellent though, Gtechniq G1's where it's at


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Great write up on a very nice car :thumb:
> 
> Shocked at the use of Halfords Rain Repellent though, Gtechniq G1's where it's at


Thanks for the heads up on the G1 but I have never heard of it, may have to give it a try then...........:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the G1 but I have never heard of it, may have to give it a try then...........:thumb:


Seriously good stuff:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159562

I applied on the wifes car in Oct last year and it's still going strong.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Seriously good stuff:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159562
> 
> I applied on the wifes car in Oct last year and it's still going strong.


I guess it shows how much I look at other areas on DW..........

Thanks for the input mate, I will check it out........:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a superb finish, how on earth did you talk your girlfriend into helping you, she really go into it as well, with the wheels etc. 

Good Teamwork!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Thats a superb finish, how on earth did you talk your girlfriend into helping you, she really go into it as well, with the wheels etc.
> 
> Good Teamwork!


Thanks and Jules has been detailing with me for some time now, she is a bit of a 'clean' freak like me although doesn't look after her little Saxo too well, she enjoys the work and she is very good at things I am not so good at so it all works well..........:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great Zaino finish Si and credit Jules for the exhaust.............:thumb:

I'm doing a Zaino detail on the fab this weekend so I should get a finish something along those lines.

Nice work fella.............:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work Baker & Jules :thumb:

Great write up too.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si as all ways great work good to see Jules back in the exhaust land  love the sticker can u tell me or find out ware he got it from thanks. Zaino does work wonders on silver i have found the light


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another top job mate :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great work mate! Im getting some wirewool! I have autosol. RE G1...




http://www.gtechniq.com/shop/
Theyve got some awesome looking products aswell other than glass. Check out the gallery!
Im liking the look of this gear!




Thanks Phil


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job as always, nice bling finish, well done.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Car looks great! Bet thats fun to drive :driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great Zaino finish Si and credit Jules for the exhaust.............:thumb:
> 
> I'm doing a Zaino detail on the fab this weekend so I should get a finish something along those lines.
> 
> Nice work fella.............:thumb:


Good to hear from you Howard look forward to seeing how you get on with Zaino.........:thumb:



-tom- said:


> Si as all ways great work good to see Jules back in the exhaust land  love the sticker can u tell me or find out ware he got it from thanks. Zaino does work wonders on silver i have found the light


I will get in contact with him mate and find out and let you know.......:thumb:



GIZTO29 said:


> Great work mate! Im getting some wirewool! I have autosol. RE G1...
> 
> Theyve got some awesome looking products aswell other than glass. Check out the gallery!
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil for the information, there always seems something else to add to the collection............:doublesho


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

great writeup and a superb level of correction from the DA considering the state of that paint!


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice again, Simon


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice turnaround, I bet that thing scares a few people thiking its a standard looking skoda !


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i could do with something like this, what is it?


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

wow...400 BHP and a tow bar. fast but practical. 

Good work baker nice detail.


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice work there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, lovely job there mate. Good to see a write up with a DA and top products.

Just curious on the use of Z6 before and after Z2? My understanding is that Z AIO prepares the paint especially for the likes of Z2 Z3 or Z5. Just curious. Thanks and super job.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Before and after shots are awsome.

Just looking into buying one of those wonder winscreen tool


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Before and after shots are awsome.
> 
> Just looking into buying one of those wonder winscreen tool


Ditto where do you get the "Wonder Bonnet"


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

p1tse said:


> i could do with something like this, what is it?


I bought it while out in the USA visiting my parents but if you look on eBay for 'Wonder Bonnet' then you will find it on there, it's great for getting down at the bottom of the dashboard.........:thumb:



DaKine said:


> Hi, lovely job there mate. Good to see a write up with a DA and top products.
> 
> Just curious on the use of Z6 before and after Z2? My understanding is that Z AIO prepares the paint especially for the likes of Z2 Z3 or Z5. Just curious. Thanks and super job.


Z-AIO does indeed prep the paint but applying Z6 before and after Z2 will only add to the final finish achieved as it's a Gloss Enhancer, I think it works wonders and really adds to the depth and slickness of the paintwork..........:thumb:



packard said:


> Ditto where do you get the "Wonder Bonnet"


As above mate.........:thumb:


----------



## geordie_21 (Sep 15, 2008)

*top notch*

Top write up - always a pleasure to read! I would like to know how you always manage to persuade your 'little helper' to get involved as mine just doesn't get it???? :lol:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Top job - good to see one of our best in tip-top condition :thumb:

I find Meg's Vinyl Cleaner, with 303 over the top works really well with those Octy rubbing strips and keeps them looking black for longer; 303 can then be kept topped up.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Cracking write up


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

geordie_21 said:


> Top write up - always a pleasure to read! I would like to know how you always manage to persuade your 'little helper' to get involved as mine just doesn't get it???? :lol:


We just have a laugh when were detailing and Jules likes the final product as much as me as it makes it all worth while..........



Wardy said:


> Top job - good to see one of our best in tip-top condition :thumb:
> 
> I find Meg's Vinyl Cleaner, with 303 over the top works really well with those Octy rubbing strips and keeps them looking black for longer; 303 can then be kept topped up.
> 
> ...


Top tip there Steve, I will give that a go...........:wave:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff as aways mate:thumb: Superb


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning work there, great write up


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great car, great work, the before shots of the rear quarters and the front wings were nasty, hope the owner was happy with the turn around :thumb:


----------



## silenec (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work, that must be really fast car. I had those exact same wheels on my first car, they were a nightmare to clean the gloss black. 

Ally


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

clcollins said:


> Great car, great work, the before shots of the rear quarters and the front wings were nasty, hope the owner was happy with the turn around :thumb:


Steve was pretty happy and the car had been neglected since it was bought to be fair and I am just hoping that now the owner will pay more attention to it to really show it off, with all that protection on there surely it will run a little faster through the air........:car:



AllyRS said:


> Nice work, that must be really fast car. I had those exact same wheels on my first car, they were a nightmare to clean the gloss black.
> 
> Ally


Thanks Ally and I really wanted to get the wheels off an attended to properly but Steve wasn't too fussed as they were black..........


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great write-up and great detail, very thorough.

Hope Jules made you a cuppa too

Very much a sleeper car that

Chris.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> Great write-up and great detail, very thorough.
> 
> Hope Jules made you a cuppa too
> 
> ...


Always makes a good cuppa does Jules..........


----------



## Daza (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW!!!! amazing work


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Perfect work. I have also a silver car, but such a shine







.. Looks superb.


----------

